# Properly Preparing Pelts



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is a good artilce on preparing pelts you might like to read. ET








http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/predator-hunting/articlecontent/10/2011/2933/how-to-properly-prepare-a-pelt


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a well written article Ed, that is fairly simple to follow. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes a great article for those just starting out.


----------



## Up North Journal (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the valuable info! I'm a newbie trapper and need all the info I can get my hands on.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sorry was that get your hands caught trapping or was that something else I was thinking about!?


----------



## Up North Journal (Sep 12, 2011)

Now thats funny!


----------



## Up North Journal (Sep 12, 2011)

If you have time jump on skype and I'll give you a ring.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I can't tonight buddy got to pop out.


----------

